

fascinating hand-held origami hang glider (watch the first video) - jashmenn
http://www.sciencetoymaker.org/hangGlider/index.htm

======
bigiain
The other end of the same game... An (unpowered) "toy" glider with just a hill
and the wind to provide the energy, does 445mph! Thats over half the speed of
sound, with no motor...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt1MBKXfV7s>

Details in a thread in here: <http://www.rcgroups.com/dynamic-soaring-126/>

~~~
defdac
I wonder how many g:s it's pulling when it is in the fastest part of that loop
in the video..

------
ThomPete
This is how teaching should be done. From this exercise alone you can teach
students math, science, art and physical exercise. Not just as an intellectual
discipline but in a way that they can relate to and experiment with.

For anyone interesting in a different approach to teaching I can recommend
Seymore Paperts book "Mindstorms" where he talks about using computers to
teach math to kids. It's written in the eighties and quite fascinating.

------
jcl
Minor nit: "Origami" usually refers to paper models made through folding,
without cutting or gluing. Since these models involve cutting and taping (and
almost no folding), they might be better described as "kirigami",
"papercraft", or simply "paper".

------
binarymax
What an amazing teacher. Its difficult enough keeping students engaged and
interested, but to do it while simultaneously following scientific principles
(hypothesis, repetitive experimentation, proof) is a feat. This is the way to
teach science.

------
barrydahlberg
I was just watching my son in the bath, learning how to squeeze the rubber
ducky to make bubbles and fountains. I can't wait till he's old enough to do
things like this with.

------
zach
Is it wrong that before I even build one of these I'm more interested in
making a robot that follows the glider around?

------
defdac
Have anyone tried this with fishing line connected to the glider and the
laptop and had it flying "forever" besides the laptop (diverting the fan
outflow with a piece of paper)? Is it even possible?

------
qq66
amazing

